# Classic Canvas Duffels by Island Canvas



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I had been searching for a good quality, made in USA, classic canvas duffel to use as a gym bag for a while. I knew about duffels and like them very much, but I couldn't bring myself to pay 3 figures for a small canvas bag. So my search turned up Island Canvas, which had been mentioned in passing on this forum. These are made in Georgia by a nice lady named Tonya Harris who makes each bag to order. The bags are made from the same 100% cotton #8 canvas (18oz) and feature heavy cotton webbing reinforcing, self-healing zippers and she can personalize them (I like initials on my bags). At only $27.99 for the small size, I figured I'd give it a shot and ordered two (one for me and one for my as-yet unborn son).

The first thing I noticed when placing an order was that there is no webstore. All orders have to be placed by phone or snail mail. At first, the thought of having to deal with a human might be a little off-putting, but it's actually quite nice to be able to talk to the actual person who will be making an item for you, even an inexpensive one. Tonya is very pleasant to deal with and is incredibly flexible with what she can make for you. So much so that, almost a week after placing my order, I called and asked her to make some modifications to one of the bags and she did so happily and for free.

I received the bags in the mail a day earlier than expected and I was very pleased with the results:









_This is the standard small duffel in forest green with natural webbing, zipper and 1" block letters (sorry about the schmootz on the bag).

_








_This is the same bag as above in navy. I asked her to omit the web handles and terminate the straps in d-rings. I described it to her over the phone and she nailed it exactly as I wanted it. The leather handles are English saddle handhold straps that I purchased at my local saddle shop and added myself.

_
















_Rolled leather handles.

_








_Interior compartment.

_








_Two-way, self-healing YKK zipper__.

_








_Exterior patch pocket.

_








_Shoulder strap d-ring. I didn't bother with one because the bag is small enough to be manageable by the handles only.

_








_Opposite side.

_I had a few conversations with Tonya and she's willing to make whatever custom bags in whatever material is available including waxed cotton, brass zippers, heavier hardware etc. I'm probably going to have her make a weekend duffel in waxed cotton and maybe a Filson-style briefcase as well. In any case, her work thus far is top notch and the prices are unbeatable. Plus, it's nice to see an American operation small enough to be able to fully accommodate custom options and requests.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice looking bag. Thanks for the review.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Very cool, a waxed cotton duffel w/ those leather straps would be right up my alley.

Brian


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
...and a waxed cotton hang-up bag would be a perfect companion piece for that duffle! :thumbs-up:


----------



## TartanRetriever (Oct 18, 2010)

I have one of these in navy with natural straps. I searched high & low for a canvas duffel before settling on it. They're very good quality for price.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

This is neither here nor there, but Wm J. Mills & Co. is from my hometown on the East End of Long Island. Those bags were ubiquitous when I was growing up and they will always have an iconic status for me. Glad to see the wider world approves as well---I had no idea they were carried by places as high-profile as epaulet, Engineered Garments, or unionmade.com.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

unmodern said:


> This is neither here nor there, but Wm J. Mills & Co. is from my hometown on the East End of Long Island. Those bags were ubiquitous when I was growing up and they will always have an iconic status for me. Glad to see the wider world approves as well---I had no idea they were carried by places as high-profile as epaulet, Engineered Garments, or unionmade.com.


I have no experience with Mills Canvas, but I'm finding more and more that many of these brands that have some measure of heritage cache are quick to cash in when they get noticed by the blogoshpere and ridiculous price hikes ensue. I even see this with Filson. They're latest catalog is rife with products that used to be made in USA and are now imported, but this change is buried under pages of Levi's X Filson collabs and the limited edition red Mack cruiser that should've never gone away in the first place. I'd rather take my business where the product does the talking and my money pays for materials and labor, not marketing.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Spectacular bags. Are the saddle handles a standard piece of tack? These would make fantastic gifts.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I've been looking for a simple bag like this for a long time, will be ordering soon.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Those are very, very nice looking indeed, and a great price! Many thanks for this review, hardline!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Trip English said:


> Spectacular bags. Are the saddle handles a standard piece of tack? These would make fantastic gifts.


Trip, they're grab straps made for stringing across the front of an English saddle (the English version of the Western saddle horn). Tory makes a particularly nice one. I just picked up whatever my local saddle shop had on hand. I think the brand was Thornhill.


----------



## rgwinn (Oct 8, 2011)

Very nice, and great price. I am thinking these would make a great gift for my Brother and his Wife. 

Thanks for the nice write up.

rg


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Great looking bags. Thanks for posting.


----------

